# EHIC card for retired persons non-EU



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all, 
I am trying to apply for an EHIC card, but have run into difficulties. I am not covered under the Poruguese SS system, but believe that as resident I have the right to this card. I'm covered by the SNS (Portuguese health system), but not self-employed or employed in Portugal or the EU.

Does anyone have experience in this regard and can explain the situation, please?
Is the card residency based? 
What is the situation with regard to retired persons?

Thanks in advance,
VV


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I found some information that might be of use to others:

Cartão Europeu de Seguro de Doença - seg-social.pt

and 

http://www.seg-social.pt/documents/...o_doenca/3cd10933-cab7-420d-a234-6fa1792cf3aa (see p. 4/5 o fhtis document).

Perhaps the difficulties are related to the functionario being unfimiliar with this siutation.
VV


----------

